# Easton EA90 SLX Question



## jpc111

Background:

My current wheel set is 2000 Mavic Ksyrium’s. They have been great, needing to trued only once or trice in the last 18,000 miles.

The problem the braking surface is severely worn and it’s now time for new wheels.

My LBS has a set of Easton EA90 SLX he will sell me for $460. 

I weighted the wheels and they weigh 1520 grams (a little more than is claimed on Eaton’s web site).

Question: 

I noticed on Easton’s web site they state that the EA90 SL is intended for bigger/stronger riders. I weight 200 pounds and am a strong sprinter. Does anyone have any experience with the SLX version of these wheels and know if they will be stiff/strong enough for a 200 pounder?


----------



## CleavesF

It's 50 grams. If you're gonna whine about it get the SLX. If you're not, get the SL. 

Ascent II vs Orions all over again.


----------



## jpc111

Obviously I wasn’t clear with my question. Let me try again: 

I noticed on Easton’s web site they state that the EA90 SL is intended for bigger/stronger riders. I weight 200 pounds and am a strong sprinter. Does anyone have any experience with the SLX version of these wheels and know if they will be stiff/strong enough for a 200 pounder?


----------



## CleavesF

I guess Easton wasn't clear enough for you:

"The EA90 SL takes the best attributes of the EA90 SLX and adds a few more spokes to give increased lateral stiffness for the bigger, stronger rider. At only 60 grams more, the EA90 SL is a formidable competitor that combines light weight, enhanced lateral stiffness and bomb-proof durability."

Is this 200 lbs rider "bigger and stronger" by your definition?

I think you're getting the SLX


----------



## dclee

I recently got the SLX to replace my ksyrium sl's - I weigh about 165 and have found that the SLX are not quite as laterally stiff as the ksyriums. A couple of times when riding and hitting uneven pavement -i.e. the wheel took a hit from side - the front wheel flexed in a way that was not good. At your weight I would say a little more wheel would be a good thing.


----------



## jpc111

dclee,

Thanks for the feedback. That's what I suspected. At my weight, an extra 60 grams is no big deal.


----------



## MarvinK

I think the magical cycling number for bigger/stronger is around the 175lb mark... I'd go with the heavier ones if I were you.


----------

